# A Minimal Mystery track from a Swell stainless steel bottle and a coffee mug.



## tzilla (Jun 15, 2021)

Again, i encourage my students to listen for how everything fits in the spectrum. If you can hear the possibilities in simple sounds, then how much more can you hear the possibilities in instruments that offer a wide variety of nuance? If you can hear how something simple can be used, then it starts to open up your ears to arranging, mixing, how things fit in the spectral and stereo field, the up and down, left and right, the front to back.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 16, 2021)

I love tracks like that - and you did really well with it! I need to get back to doing things like that!


----------



## becolossal (Jun 17, 2021)

This is absolutely fantastic! I try to teach this stuff to my daughter whenever possible as well. Find sounds in everything. We're banging on our big water bottles all the time and writing cello and piano parts to go along with it.


----------



## tzilla (Jun 17, 2021)

wst3 said:


> I love tracks like that - and you did really well with it! I need to get back to doing things like that!


Thanks. wst3!!


----------



## tzilla (Jun 17, 2021)

becolossal said:


> This is absolutely fantastic! I try to teach this stuff to my daughter whenever possible as well. Find sounds in everything. We're banging on our big water bottles all the time and writing cello and piano parts to go along with it.


Thanks, Be! Yeah, was supposed to be working, and I ending up playing with an empty plastic tea bottle yesterday, just posted it. haha...I'm a pain in my own behind!


----------

